# Exhausted and still jobless. Someone help me pls!



## ameen87 (Feb 21, 2012)

Guys,

I have tried emailing my resume to a lot companies in Dubai. I have registered and applied to more than 1000 job postings on bayt. I have even paid a job website jobsindubai(dot)com CAD $90 to find me a job in Dubai. And everything was hoepless!

I have a good resume, that I know. I am based in karachi, Pakistan. I get decent number of interview calls if I send my resume to any company here.

Please tell me the names of top 5 HR Recruiting firms in Dubai. Who can definitely find me a good job. I am willing to pay them as well.

Suggest any other option too!

I REALLY NEED PRO SUGGESTIONS ON THIS! PLEASE


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you tried Linkedin?

I know it doesn't work for everybody but I spent more than six months sending CV's to company emails addresses and applying for the odd (vary rare) job postings and did not get one response! 
I signed up to Linkedin last summer and half built up a large contact list. So far I have had a couple of interviews, a conditional job offer before Christmas and I have another interview tomorrow. This is all by talking to people through Linkedin. For me my profession is not one that will have hundred of advertised posts so this has been very helpful to me (even though I don't have a job just yet, but I think I am getting closer!)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jobs in Dubai is a scam site.

There will be plenty of people already in Dubai who can do what you do, no company is going to take the risk of flying you over and finding you don't like it here, etc.


----------



## stax247 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Gavtek,

I am seeking something similar but from Ireland. I am not necessarily looking for a company to fly me over or pay my relocation costs but how do I communicate that to companies without selling myself short? I am hoping to line up interviews and then fly over but how do I line up interviews where a company immediately won't look at my CV due to where I currently live?


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi I hope u get a job here soon.... What hv u studied and what's ur profession?


----------



## ameen87 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sabeen,

I have done my bachelors from CBM, Karachi. I am a very average student but I have an experience of 3-4years in the field of Marketing, Client Services, Advertising. I am not planning to do my MBA(though it will only take me 1-year to do it). I want to work in dubai for few years, save some good money and then try to do my masters from dubai or UK.

Guys, I have 2 important questions:
1- Do I need to be in Dubai to find jobs
2- Do I need to have a Masters Degree ? Does MBA from Pakistan counts ?
3- What is the usual process of applying, once Im in Dubai to find a job ? DO I need to visit every company physically ?

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You have your passport and no real speciality working against you. If you find a job that will allow you to save anything in dubai, would be very surprised.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Ameen What A coincidence ... My husband n I both are from CBM but I am not working anymore ...why don't u try acnielsen and Ipsos and Synovate and other such companies...maybe DU and Etisalat too?


----------



## ameen87 (Feb 21, 2012)

An AED 10k+ can lead to a good saving. That I know!
Can you be precise when it comes to speciality ? What sort of professions are in high demand there these days ?


----------



## ameen87 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh great Sabeen  Good to know.

Thanks for the company names. But if you know of any good HR agency then please do post here.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

ameen, unfortunately pakistanis and indians have a certain stereotype here so unless your background is western I suspect you are unfairly not considered for roles. That's my cynicism for the day anyway.

Dubai has a large pool of people living in Dubai looking for work so for them to go outside of Dubai to hire is almost not worth their time unless it is for a role that they have to hire abroad for due to lack of skillset here. 

Recruitment agencies aren't going to make much difference for you either, there's a thread in this forum with all the recruitment agencies, look in there.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I share the same view that LinkedIn can help you quite a lot. Try to connect with people and forums linked to your occupation. Pakistanis living here can give you a hand too.

Some people come to the UAE to look for jobs. I am not sure, however, how effective this is. I know some folks from Syria who came and looked for jobs but in their case they speak fluently Arabic and they found jobs in 6 months.

I guess it depends on the demand. If there are plenty of professionals already here in your filed it might get a bit more difficult.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

@zinand others..... I don't think so as I know many Asians both indians and pakistanis who have good manegerial jobs .... I think it's purely luck nothing else


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Linked in works well for me too.Further more I have had my CV professionally prepared and it has made a huge difference.


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

stax247 said:


> Hi Gavtek,
> 
> I am seeking something similar but from Ireland. I am not necessarily looking for a company to fly me over or pay my relocation costs but how do I communicate that to companies without selling myself short? I am hoping to line up interviews and then fly over but how do I line up interviews where a company immediately won't look at my CV due to where I currently live?


I don't think there's anything wrong in telling them that you re visiting and would like to meet and discuss potential opportunities if any


----------



## Use Caution (Aug 12, 2011)

*Power of Networking*

Use the power of Linkedin and the people you already know out here.. I second what others have already said - given your passport etc then it would be hard to get your foot in the door when there are already thousands here looking for work...

However a good base of contacts through network can work wonders.. I was in the same boat as you, applying for everything under the sun from back home, first time I touched base with a contact on Linkedin and asked the question, I got the job....

Unfortunately that's how it works here, sometimes its not what you know, but who you know....


----------

